
Gold Nanoshell Cancer Therapy (2005) - greenyouse
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/body/naomi-halas.html
======
greenyouse
Anyone know what happened to research on this? It seemed like a reasonable
approach to treating some types of cancer like subcutaneous tumors and brain
tumors. There's a wikipedia article[1] where the last reference is from 2011
and things were looking good at that point.

IIRC brain tumors can be really tricky to treat and this method showed some
promise. The testing on mice was working well back around 2010 and I figured
it would be further along by now.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanoshell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanoshell)

------
greenyouse
Haha, wrong video sorry!

NOVA used to have a neat video about it so I just linked to the first thing
after searching for nanoshells. Here's an article about it at least:

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/body/halas-
nanoshell.html](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/body/halas-nanoshell.html)

